# DVC Block w/RCI Pts in Orlando?



## Piscesqueen (Sep 23, 2010)

Just a quick question...

If I own a total of 330K RCI pts but only 25K of those pts are from an Orlando resort, would I still be blocked from DVC?

TIA,
Piscesqueen


----------



## brankatz (Sep 23, 2010)

I believe the answer to this question is no it will not block your point usage as long as the points come from one of your other resorts.  I own an Orlando fixed week and I am still able to trade into DVC using my weeks in Sanibel and Ft. Myers also using my points side in Vegas.


----------



## Piscesqueen (Sep 23, 2010)

Okay, I just got off the phone with RCI and intially they said they didn't think I'd be blocked but then he confirmed with someone else who said *no matter how many points you own, if any (no matter how few) are from an Orlando resort, you will be blocked from DVC!*  

So, I guess that's my answer. No matter how many points I own, if ANY are Orlando points, I'll be blocked...not fair but I don't make the rules.  

Now I just have to decide how important DVC is to my family. We're going to WDW for 3 weeks in December and aren't staying DVC so maybe it doesn't matter....I dunno


----------



## rhonda (Sep 24, 2010)

Perhaps you could book the dates you need through RCI _Weeks_ against your WM Credits??


----------



## Piscesqueen (Sep 24, 2010)

rhonda said:


> Perhaps you could book the dates you need through RCI _Weeks_ against your WM Credits??



You, Rhonda are brilliant and I'm a dummy  You are absolutely right and that's a very good idea!!

Ha, now I don't care about no stinkin' DVC block  

I love TUG, you all think of things when they slip my mind or I can't figure them out, LOL!

THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## tlguinn_2000 (Oct 15, 2010)

*What is Blocked from DVC even Last Call and instant exchange ?*



Piscesqueen said:


> Just a quick question...
> 
> If I own a total of 330K RCI pts but only 25K of those pts are from an Orlando resort, would I still be blocked from DVC?
> 
> ...



I am about to buy a timeshare at Vacation Village at Parkway in Orlando (I think ??  )

What exactly is being "blocked from DVC" (Disney Vacation Club).

Does that mean that I could NEVER book at DVC even with _*Last Call*_ or _*Instant Exchange*_ 

,


----------



## Piscesqueen (Oct 15, 2010)

tlguinn_2000 said:


> I am about to buy a timeshare at Vacation Village at Parkway in Orlando (I think ??  )
> 
> What exactly is being "blocked from DVC" (Disney Vacation Club).
> 
> ...



DVC has a 50 mile radius region block against exchanges into their resorts if you own within those 50 miles (with RCI points; I don't know how weeks works). 

So, if you own VV@P with RCI points, No you won't be able to use your points for DVC stays. Even if you only own partial Orlando points, they still exclude you (which I think is unfair:annoyed: ). I own over 400K RCI points but only a small allotment of those points are Orlando, and they said I'd still not be able to get DVC (but I've also never tried either).

Hope this helps!


----------



## MichaelColey (Oct 15, 2010)

On the Weeks side, your Orlando deposits will never see DVC but you can still exchange other weeks (assuming they have enough trading value) into DVC.


----------



## tlguinn_2000 (Oct 15, 2010)

*another resort*



MichaelColey said:


> On the Weeks side, your Orlando deposits will never see DVC but you can still exchange other weeks (assuming they have enough trading value) into DVC.



So could I have two resorts, one with Weeks in Gatlinburg, and the other with points in Orlando, and use the one in Gatlinburg to exchange with DVC.

The one in Gatlinburg may not have enough trading value to get into DVC.  How can you determine if a resort has enough trading value to get into another resort???


?


----------



## MichaelColey (Oct 16, 2010)

Yes, that's how it works.  I have Summer Bay (Orlando) plus non-Orlando resorts in my RCI Weeks account.  The non-Orlando resorts can see and exchange into DVC units (and I've exchanged into three 2BR units so far), but Summer Bay (which sees more total units) doesn't see any.

From what I've seen, a unit that sees around 130k units will see off-season 2BR DVC units and one that sees around 100k units will see off-season 1BR DVC units.


----------



## tlguinn_2000 (Oct 16, 2010)

*Some term definitions*



MichaelColey said:


> The non-Orlando resorts can see and exchange into DVC units (and I've exchanged into three 2BR units so far
> 
> From what I've seen, a unit that sees around 130k units will see off-season 2BR DVC units and one that sees around 100k units will see off-season 1BR DVC units.



So if I have 130K points in a non-Orland resort I should be able to "see" and exchange into a DVC?



MichaelColey said:


> but Summer Bay (which sees more total units) doesn't see any.
> 
> From what I've seen, a unit that sees around 130k units



What does "sees" mean?  Pulls up?  And when you say a unit sees around 130K units is that 130K points?


Normally I rent points from DVC members and can stay in a studio for < $900 per week depending on the season.

,


----------



## MichaelColey (Oct 16, 2010)

No, the points and the number of units you can see are completely separate things.


----------



## tlguinn_2000 (Oct 16, 2010)

*what you can see*

What determines what you can see?


----------



## MichaelColey (Oct 16, 2010)

tlguinn_2000 said:


> What determines what you can see?


Trading value.

(Next question: What determines trading value?)

That's complicated.  In theory, supply and demand.  The best units in the best weeks at the best resorts have the highest trading value.  DVC, Hawaii, NYC, Southern California, summer weeks, etc.  With the current system, you don't know what you're going to be able to see until you deposit.


----------

